# Keto rocks. Hb1AC - 68 to 43 in 3 months.



## TinaD (Nov 3, 2020)

Just had call with latest result - steroid induced diabetes - now in pre-diabetic zone! Also rather a lot slimmer having lost 14 kilos. Yippee!


----------



## Docb (Nov 3, 2020)

Nothing quite like seeing somebody happy!!  Well done.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 3, 2020)

Wow, well done @TinaD, you must be over the moon   Bet you feel loads better as well. Heartening news thank you x


----------



## adrian1der (Nov 4, 2020)

Great job @TinaD


----------



## ftt (Nov 8, 2020)

Can I ask @TinaD have your cholesterol levels been ok while following a keto diet? My husband and I started following but have had to stop since my dad moved in with us. My last cholesterol result was 5.2 when it’s normally about 4.


----------



## Jodee (Nov 8, 2020)

Congratulations Tina.


----------



## TinaD (Nov 8, 2020)

ftt said:


> Can I ask @TinaD have your cholesterol levels been ok while following a keto diet? My husband and I started following but have had to stop since my dad moved in with us. My last cholesterol result was 5.2 when it’s normally about 4.


I haven't seen the print out yet - going in for flu jab tomorrow so will ask for it. However Dr said all results had improved so presumably has gone in right direction.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 8, 2020)

I am not fully Keto but following a low carb higher fat diet and I certainly eat a significant amount of fat and my cholesterol levels are dropping albeit very slowly ... I was just over 5 at diagnosis and now down to 4.8 as of last month and consultant is happy with that and just said keep doing what you are doing..... he had no idea how much fat I am eating but far be it from me to give him a heart attack!! None of my health care professionals have tried to push statins on me and I am a 56yr old woman.... but I am now a normal BMI and keeping physically active. They would like my reading to be below 4 to comply with NICE guidance but they are certainly not concerned about it.
I believe there may be an initial increase at the start of keto before things start to drop, but with cholesterol it is my understanding that it is the relative amounts of HDL, LDL and triglycerides which need to be taken into consideration not just the overall cholesterol reading, so that may be something to consider. 
I know that I feel a lot healthier eating more fat and a lot less carbs and I am in control of my diet for once in my life with very little effort to maintain it... ie I don't feel like I am deprived of good things to eat.


----------



## Iwillgetthere (Nov 8, 2020)

TinaD said:


> Just had call with latest result - steroid induced diabetes - now in pre-diabetic zone! Also rather a lot slimmer having lost 14 kilos. Yippee!


Oh well done you!


----------



## ftt (Nov 10, 2020)

@TinaD do you use MyDiabetesMyWay?  Perhaps it's only a Scottish site but that's what I use for keeping an eye on my blood results.


----------



## adrian1der (Nov 10, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> with cholesterol it is my understanding that it is the relative amounts of HDL, LDL and triglycerides which need to be taken into consideration not just the overall cholesterol reading, so that may be something to consider.


I was confused about cholesterol. My total cholesterol was 5.1 (target below 5) so a smidge too high. But my good cholesterol was 1.65 (target above 1.0) and the ratio of good to bad was 3.1 (target below 4.0). GP seemed perfectly happy with this.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 10, 2020)

ftt said:


> @TinaD do you use MyDiabetesMyWay?  Perhaps it's only a Scottish site but that's what I use for keeping an eye on my blood results.


I believe it is only Scotland and Somerset!


----------



## TinaD (Nov 10, 2020)

ftt said:


> @TinaD do you use MyDiabetesMyWay?  Perhaps it's only a Scottish site but that's what I use for keeping an eye on my blood results.


I haven't yet but now you have brought it to my attention I will have a look- maybe I can still plan on remission and eat tablet?


----------



## jang (Nov 11, 2020)

I would really like to know more about the Keto diet and type 3c Diabetes.    I have been on the Ketos diet for 3 months and finding it really easy and healthy.     I did need to loose some weight since first lockdown which is slow but going in the right direction.      The calorie intake is very low and  I just want to know if I could go into remission with type 3c?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2020)

jang said:


> I would really like to know more about the Keto diet and type 3c Diabetes.    I have been on the Ketos diet for 3 months and finding it really easy and healthy.     I did need to loose some weight since first lockdown which is slow but going in the right direction.      The calorie intake is very low and  I just want to know if I could go into remission with type 3c?


As Type 3 C is damage to the Pancreas due to pancreatsis or removal would not think so.


----------

